# Any furry bands here?



## Mr Owl (May 7, 2010)

Is there anybody in a furry band here? Or are there any popular furry bands?


----------



## Metalfoxfurry (May 7, 2010)

Would you count a furry band me being the only furry.


----------



## Mr Owl (May 7, 2010)

Dj-ing wolf said:


> Would you count a furry band me being the only furry.



Sure.


----------



## Hir (May 7, 2010)

What exactly is a "furry band"?


Dj-ing wolf said:


> Would you count a furry band me being the  only furry.





TheItalianStallion said:


> Sure.


You're kidding me, right? A band with furries isn't a "furry band". 

I'm a furry and I'm in college. The college I am in is now a furry  college, amirite?

Also, Dj-ing wolf, I'm willing to bet you can't play instruments. Feel free to prove me wrong, though.


----------



## Alstor (May 7, 2010)

Sorry, but I have to go all WikiFur on you.

http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/Category:Bands


----------



## Metalfoxfurry (May 7, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> What exactly is a "furry band"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well yes I can I play bass what about you.


----------



## Hir (May 7, 2010)

Dj-ing wolf said:


> Well yes I can I play bass what about you.


How good are you?

I play guitar, bass and piano.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 7, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> You're kidding me, right? A band with furries isn't a "furry band".
> 
> I'm a furry and I'm in college. The college I am in is now a furry  college, amirite?


You're being silly.

A furry band is a band made up of all furries.
I call The Verve a British band because all the members are British (I think).

If all the band members have the same label, the band can be labeled the same imo.


----------



## Metalfoxfurry (May 7, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> How good are you?
> 
> I play guitar, bass and piano.


 well I got it on christmas but can play a cople simple soungs.I can play basket case bye greenday,wake me up when september ends, (but anyone could play that)) seven nations by white strips, (again easy)enter sandman.and I can also play the major and blues scale.What can you play


----------



## Hir (May 7, 2010)

Teto said:


> You're being silly.
> 
> A furry band is a band made up of all furries.
> I call The Verve a British band because all the members are British (I think).
> ...


How so? I'm saying a band with a furry in it isn't a "furry band". If it doesn't affect the music or the message they send across, it's not a furry band imo.


Dj-ing wolf said:


> well I got it on christmas but can play a  cople simple soungs.I can play basket case bye greenday,wake me up when  september ends, (but anyone could play that)) seven nations by white  strips, (again easy)enter sandman.and I can also play the major and  blues scale.What can you play


I can play anything I write. I don't concentrate on other peoples material.


----------



## Metalfoxfurry (May 7, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> I can play anything I write.


 Cool


----------



## Hir (May 7, 2010)

Dj-ing wolf said:


> Cool


If I were you, I'd focus more on techniques moreso than just playing songs you like - once you know the techniques, and you practice them until they become natural to you, you can just let your creativity be your limit. Playing the same songs over and over again won't make you progress as much as you'd probably like to.

Look up some lessons and concentrate on your own creativity, not other peoples work.


----------



## Metalfoxfurry (May 7, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> If I were you, I'd focus more on techniques moreso than just playing songs you like - once you know the techniques, and you practice them until they become natural to you, you can just let your creativity be your limit. Playing the same songs over and over again won't make you progress as much as you'd probably like to.
> 
> Look up some lessons and concentrate on your own creativity, not other peoples work.


 thanks man.


----------



## Hir (May 7, 2010)

But by all means, if a song you know uses a technique you'd like to learn, go ahead and practice it. Try something you think is outside your ability until you're at the point where it _is_ inside your ability.


----------



## Metalfoxfurry (May 7, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> But by all means, if a song you know uses a technique you'd like to learn, go ahead and practice it. Try something you think is outside your ability until you're at the point where it _is_ inside your ability.


 like anything by decide lol


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 7, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> How so? I'm saying a band with a furry in it isn't a "furry band". If it doesn't affect the music or the message they send across, it's not a furry band imo.


Yeah, I hadn't thought into it enough, like I said on MSN.


----------



## Hir (May 7, 2010)

Dj-ing wolf said:


> like anything by decide lol


What?


----------



## Metalfoxfurry (May 7, 2010)

it's a satanic band


----------



## Aden (May 7, 2010)

Dj-ing wolf said:


> it's a satanic band



Oh my god just stop

stop stop stop

you're embarrassing yourself

:C


----------



## ryan-the-otter (May 7, 2010)

Aden said:


> Oh my god just stop
> 
> stop stop stop
> 
> ...



heheh...

Persoanlly, I think a furry band would be one with the musicians in fursuits.  If I was in a band like that, I would vote to play heavier prog rock like The Mars Volta or Mr. Bungle (without all the tasteless humor).


----------



## Hir (May 7, 2010)

Dj-ing wolf said:


> it's a satanic band


I think you mean Deicide.

Also, there's nothing satanic about them. Besides that, they're rubbish.

Listen to some Gorgoroth for something satanic.


----------



## peacheskawaii (May 8, 2010)

considering how pretentious musicians are and dramatic furries are, i don't think it would work out 

besides, there's always deadmau5 :3


----------



## TashkentFox (May 8, 2010)

The Super Furry Animals, they're a British rock band, I'm not sure if any of them are furries but you never know.


----------



## Aeturnus (May 8, 2010)

What the fuck is a furry band, and what makes them important?


----------



## Ilumi (May 10, 2010)

I'm in an instrumental metal band that consists of 100% furries.

... I'm the only member in said band, but it's still a band. D:


----------



## ryan-the-otter (May 11, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> I think you mean Deicide.
> 
> Also, there's nothing satanic about them. Besides that, they're rubbish.
> 
> Listen to some Gorgoroth for something satanic.



How is Deicide not satanic? 

And why are they rubbish?


----------



## TashkentFox (May 11, 2010)

Ilumi said:


> I'm in an instrumental metal band that consists of 100% furries.
> 
> ... I'm the only member in said band, but it's still a band. D:



So you're a one-man band?


----------



## DarkAssassinFurry (Aug 23, 2010)

No, but I did make a song rapping about fursecution... just for shits and giggles.

http://xxrainmenacexx.deviantart.com/#/d2wzjf9


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 23, 2010)

DarkAssassinFurry said:


> No, but I did make a song rapping about fursecution... just for shits and giggles.
> 
> http://xxrainmenacexx.deviantart.com/#/d2wzjf9



Stop necroing threads you twat, half of these are totally redundant.

Also your song is bad and you should feel bad for making it/continuing to plug it. Just let that fucking abortion die already.


----------



## Pine (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm not in a band, I just do a one man acoustic thing. I do plan on getting a fursuit to use whenever I perform, and most people here don't know about the fandom so they'll just see it as something randomly cool. I did play with my friend's band though, because I opened for them with my Atheist song and then performed the rhythm track for their next song. Some day I hope to actually start a band though...


----------

